# Last minute N.C. herf tomorrow



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I was not able to make it to the Myrtle Beach herf like I had planned :c . The wife is meeting a friend for dinner in Winston Salem if anyone wants to meet up in Winston Salem for a smoke let me know. Maybe the Fox and Hound off Stradford tomorrow night around 6pm. Just let me know.:ss


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

BUMP...Anyone? :z


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Anyone? Boy I am going to be lonley. :ss


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

RJT said:


> I was not able to make it to the Myrtle Beach herf like I had planned :c . The wife is meeting a friend for dinner in Winston Salem if anyone wants to meet up in Winston Salem for a smoke let me know. Maybe the Fox and Hound off Stradford tomorrow night around 6pm. Just let me know.:ss


This would be tonight by the way.


----------

